# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с GTX295

## Rigat

Проблема такая, после нескольких минут игры (например в Метро2033, на не очень высоких настройках), монитор гаснет, а на видюхе загорается красный светодиод. Подозреваю, что перегревается, так как после выключения компа минут на 10, снова все работает. Я уже от пыли чистил, не помогает.

Видео - Point of view GeForce GTX 295.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...загорается красный светодиод.


Почему бы не почитать _manual_, или хотя бы такое описание :confused::
"_...Рядом с верхними видеовыходами находятся два светодиода. Первый отображает статус питания в данный момент – зеленый в случае достаточного уровня и красный, если какой-то из разъемов не подключен или произведена попытка питания карты от двух 6-контактных PCI Express. Второй указывает на выход DVI, к которому следует подключать ведущий монитор..._"

----------


## Rigat

Мануал по не русски  написан.




> "...Рядом с верхними видеовыходами находятся два светодиода. Первый отображает статус питания в данный момент – зеленый в случае достаточного уровня и красный, если какой-то из разъемов не подключен или произведена попытка питания карты от двух 6-контактных PCI Express. Второй указывает на выход DVI, к которому следует подключать ведущий монитор..."


По этому описанию все в порядке, все подключено как положено, все включается и работает, проблема начинается когда в игры играешь. Ссылка кстати не открывается.

----------


## Cheechako

У меня открывается :confused: - правда, очень медленно.
Если индикатор указывает на проблемы с питанием, в этом направлении и стоит искать - поставить какую-нибудь программу, отслеживающую (желательно записывающую) напряжения и температуры системы (проблема может заключаться в блоке питания и/или нагреве карты/системной платы). Можно попробовать другой блок питания/проверить карту под нагрузкой на другом компьютере.

----------

